# Roccat Kave vs. Sennheiser HD555



## huntertech (9. März 2010)

Würde mir gerne passend zum neuen PC auch ein Headet zulegen. So der Preisbereich bis max. 100€ wäre nicht schlecht, drunter ist natürlich immer besser 

Jetzt habe ich hier im Forum die Empfehlung für das Sennheiser HD555 gefunden, PCGH schreibt in den Ausgaben, dass das Roccat Kave ganz gut sein soll. Welches ist denn jetzt empfehlenswerter? Wichtig ist mir:


1. Ein Guter Sourround-Klang (gaaanz wichtig!), ich möchte also schon möglichst genau orten können, wo mein Gegner ist.

2. Ein kräftiger aber nicht dröhnender oder übertreibender Bass. Wenn ich dann z.B. auch meinem 32 Zöller ne Explosion sehe, will ich auch, dass ich sie so höre, wie ich sie sehe 

3. Gutes Mikro, also dass man auch über Teamspeak anständig sprechen kann. Muss jetzt kein High-End-Mikro sein, aber vernümpftig sollte es schon sein.

4. Da ich auch etwas Musik höre, sollten auch die restlichen Töne gut kommen, also auch nicht dröhnend und schön klar.

5. Da ich Brillenträger bin, würde es natürlich schon nerven, wenn das Headset so groß ist, dass es auf die Bügel drücken würde, sodass ich also die Brille abnehmen müsste und (kann man sich denken) - unschard spielen ist blöd 



Welches Headset könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## whiteWolf86 (9. März 2010)

hi 
muss es wirklich ein headset sein? 
wie wärs mit kopfhörern wie den sennheiser hd 595 ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Kopfhörer - Sennheiser HD 595
die stellen jedes hs klanglich in den schatten
zum thema surround bei hs: die gegner kann man mit stereo sogar besser orten als mit diesem achso tollen surround sound, was sowieso kein richtiger raumklang ist
das hd555 hat übrigens stereo wie alle headsets und kopfhörer von sennheiser


----------



## huntertech (9. März 2010)

Ja gut, also zum Thema Headset/Kopfhörer: Da ich auch mit freunden, etc. auch mal im Spiel sprechen will bzw. überhaupt chatten möchte, MUSS ein Mikro schon da sein und entweder gibts so Mikros, die man sich an den Kopfhörer dranmacht oder ich muss doch wieder aufs Headset ausweichen, da ein Tischmikro bei mir keinen Platz hat.

Und wie soll man bei stereo denn Orten? Da gibts doch nur zwei Richtungen: rechts, links


----------



## coffeinfreak (9. März 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ja gut, also zum Thema Headset/Kopfhörer: Da ich auch mit freunden, etc. auch mal im Spiel sprechen will bzw. überhaupt chatten möchte, MUSS ein Mikro schon da sein und entweder gibts so Mikros, die man sich an den Kopfhörer dranmacht oder ich muss doch wieder aufs Headset ausweichen, da ein Tischmikro bei mir keinen Platz hat.
> 
> *Und wie soll man bei stereo denn Orten? Da gibts doch nur zwei Richtungen: rechts, links*



Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## whiteWolf86 (9. März 2010)

zum orten beziehe ich meine erfahrung aus spielen wie zb. cod4 und battlefield2 
ich hatte mir für knapp 3 wochen das logitech g35 von nem kumpel ausgelihen 
und damit gespielt, vorher spielte ich mit nem sennheiser pc 151 
der angeblich raumklang hat mir persönlich beim orten kein bischen geholfen 
fand das klangliche erlebnis auch recht bescheiden, hab dann wieder das 151 genommen womit ich die gegner besser orten konte
und seit knapp 1,5 monaten bin ich stolzer besitzer eines sennheiser hd 650
und mehr als begeistert, allein der klang ein ist traum, ich kauf mir nie wieder ein headset  
wenn es bei dir wirklich ein headset sein muss wie wärs mit dem sennheiser pc350?


----------



## whiteWolf86 (9. März 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein.



wie meinsten du das jetzt?

sorry für doppelpost


----------



## huntertech (9. März 2010)

whiteWolf86 schrieb:


> wie meinsten du das jetzt?



Also 3 Möglichkeiten:

1. Er will mir sagen, dass ich da völlig desinformiert bin und stereo nicht links/rechts sondern oben/unten ist 

2. Er will mir sagen, dass ich ein bisschen blöde bin und Orten mit stereo ganz gut geht (dann aber bitte mit Erklärung)

3. Er will mir sagen, dass ich es voll auf den Punkt gebracht habe und ihm nicht einfällt, wie jemand so genau die Tatsachen auf den Punkt bringen kann (halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich )



whiteWolf86 schrieb:


> sorry für doppelpost



Keine Sorge, hatte schon mal dreifachpost 





whiteWolf86 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit dem sennheiser pc350?



Hmm, also der Klang soll wirklich genial sein aber im Internet ist die Meinung eindeutig: Wenn man das nötige Geld bezahlen möchte und die passende Kopfform hat, ist das Headset genial. Tuts aber nicht sitzen ist kaum Bass da und der Rest ist auch Mist.

Aber was nu? Da kauf ich mir das Headset und dann passts nicht


----------



## whiteWolf86 (9. März 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Aber was nu? Da kauf ich mir das Headset und dann passts nicht



hast du dir das jetzt schon gekauft? und past nicht
falls ja dann einfach zurück damit, man kann inerhalb von 14 tagen von so gutwie jedem kaufvertrag zurücktreten


----------



## gh0st76 (9. März 2010)

Kopfhörer und 5.1 ist eh für den Allerwertesten. Lieber ein gutes Stereoheadset. Da hat man mehr von.


----------



## huntertech (9. März 2010)

@whiteWolf86: Nee  Ich meine nur, dann kauf ichs mir evtl. und dann kommts an und passt nicht 

@gh0st: Besseren Vorschlag, wie ich in Games meine Gegner Orten soll, die ich nicht seh?


----------



## gh0st76 (9. März 2010)

Gutes Stereoheadset. 5.1 wie bei dem Kave bringt nichts da die Lautsprecher zu nah zusammen liegen. Warum spielen wohl die ganzen Pro´s mit Stereoheadsets? Weil da die Ortung sauberer ist. Sonst wäre 5.1 ja die Wunderwaffe. Ist es nur nicht da es der letzte Mist ist.


----------



## huntertech (9. März 2010)

So, habe mich bei Google mal ein bisschen schlau gelesen und ich muss meine Meinung nachträglich doch verbessern. Die Creative-X-FI-Karten können wohl auch Raumklang Emulieren, hätte dann den Vorteil, dass man ein Stereo-Headset kaufen könnte (leichter, günstiger, beserer Klang, mehr Auswahl).

Was würdet ihr denn zu einer X-Fi Titanium sagen? Und wo ist bei der der Unterschied zwischen Bulk und Retail?

Und welches Heaset könnt ihr für Games empfehlen? Möglichst nicht mehr als 70/80€. Und welche Mötlichkeiten gibts noch für Mikrofone außer diesen Tisch-Teilen? Sonst könnt man sich ja auch n normalen Kopfhörer + Mikro kaufen


----------



## coffeinfreak (9. März 2010)

whiteWolf86 schrieb:


> wie meinsten du das jetzt?
> 
> sorry für doppelpost




Das mit " 5.1 bessere Ortung ".


----------



## huntertech (10. März 2010)

Habe mich auch noch ein bisschen weiter schlaugelesen und das HD 555 (habe ich auch hier im Forum empfohlen bekommen) von Sennheiser soll wohl ganz gut sein. Jedenfalls liest man fast nur positives. 

Was haltet ihr denn von dem?

Und was sagt ihr denn nu zu X-Fi Titanium + HD 555?


Und da ich ja augenscheinlich ein bisschen desinformiert bin, kann mir da nochmal bitte einer erklären, wie man mit Stereo orten soll? Da gibts doch im Prinzip nur zwei Richtungen oder?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. März 2010)

Das funktioniert per Psychoakustik. Töne werden so verändert, dass sie sich anhören als würden sie aus einer bestimmten Richtung kommen. Das funktioniert zu einem Großteil über Phasenverschiebung, aber wirklich viel kann ich dir dazu auch nicht erzählen. Ist halt alles ziemlich wissenschaftlich.



> Da gibts doch im Prinzip nur zwei Richtungen oder?



Du hast doch auch nur links und rechts ein Ohr, oder? Und trotzdem kann man mit Stereo-Gehör räumlich hören


----------



## huntertech (10. März 2010)

Auch wieder war 

Dann blieben nur noch die Fragen zu HD 555 + X-Fi Titanium um HD 555 überhaupt.


----------



## rocc (10. März 2010)

Habe hier eine X-Fi Surround(wird per USB angeschlossen, wollt ihr mehr wissen -> google  ) und muss zur Zeit mit Apple Kopfhörern zocken, weil mein Roccat Vire - Stereo-Kopfhörer mit Mic, wirklich guter Klang und definitiv was für deine Brille ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - PRODUCTS » Gaming Sound » ROCCAT Vire ; überdenk die mal - leider durch eine Freundin vernichtet wurde. 
Also der emulierte Sound in CSS mit X-Fis-CMSS3D ist echt nicht wirklich gut, ich spiele immer ohne da CSS selbst glaube auch auf Kopfhörern 3D-Sound emuliert(??).


----------



## Chris_ (10. März 2010)

ich hab eins von trust für 22€ und es ist bequem und der klang ist sauber und übers mikro kann man auch nicht meckern


----------



## emre76 (10. März 2010)

Wer hat dir den das Sennheiser HD 555 empfohlen so ein Mistkerl 
Solche Mikrofone wären was für dich:

- Olympus ME-15 Mikrofon
- Hama Lavalier-Mikrofon LM-09
- SPEED-LINK SL-8701 Elara Clip-On Mikrofon
- Speed-Link Spes Clip-On Mikrofone
- Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip

Gibt es alle auf Amazon. Zur Qualität kann ich aber leider nichts sagen.
Als Alternative zum Sennheiser kann ich dir noch das AKG K530 empfehlen welches günstiger ist.
Ich würde aber lieber das Sennheiser nehmen.


----------



## huntertech (10. März 2010)

Wie ist denn die Ortung mit deinen Apple (ich haaaaaassssseeeee diese Firma^^) Kopfhörern und wie war sie mit dem Vire?


PS: EIn Grund mehr, warum Frauen zu Technis einen Sicherheitsabstand einhalten sollten (gefährlich für beide)


----------



## huntertech (10. März 2010)

emre76 schrieb:


> Wer hat dir den das Sennheiser HD 555 empfohlen so ein Mistkerl


Ich will doch hoffen, dass du dich nur ärgest, weil du es empfehlen wolltest 

Und wenn ich dann das Sennheiser (HD 555) nehmen sollte, brauche ich ja im Prinzip kein Mikro mehr, da meine Freunde und ich auch so kommunizieren können (ist ja offen).


@technic: Hast du das mal mit einem teureren Kopfhörer verglichen, wie z.B. einem in der Preisklasse, von der wir hier spechen (70-80€)?


EDIT: Mir fällt grad auf, dass das Sennheiser "nur" einen Anschluss hat. Wo liegt denn dann der Vorteil von zwei Anschlüssen + Mikro, wenns augenscheinlich auch einer tut?

Und gibts irgendwelche Verluste durch den (notwendigen) Adapter von Klinke (für Studios) auf Klinke (für PCs)?


----------



## whiteWolf86 (10. März 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann das Sennheiser (HD 555) nehmen sollte, brauche ich ja im Prinzip kein Mikro mehr, da meine Freunde und ich auch so kommunizieren können (ist ja offen).



hä? wieso brauchst du da kein mikro mehr? das hd 555 ist ein kopfhörer und hat kein mikro also bräuchtest du schon eins dazu, oder versteh ich da irgendetwas falsch?


----------



## rocc (10. März 2010)

Hä? Ortung bei den Apple Kopfhörern? Stereo mit emuliertem 5.1?!! Aber der Klang ist halt nicht so 1A und deshalb & wegen dem Mikrofon hab ich mir das Roccat Vire geholt, weil es ein Headset komplett ersetzt (ist ja eins  ) , bequem ist und guten Klang liefert.


----------



## emre76 (10. März 2010)

Ich versteh es auch nicht. Könnte sein das er nur auf Lan`s ein Mikro nutzt und da es offen ist denkt er das es nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## whiteWolf86 (10. März 2010)

jedenfals wenn du dir ein hs kaufen wilst, was hälst du von dem sennheiser pc161 kostet knapp 65€ 
und da es ein headset is hat es auch ein mikro


----------



## huntertech (10. März 2010)

Also bei einem geschlossenen Modell (wie z.B. dem Kave) hätte ich eines gebraucht, da ich mich ja so ohne Mikro nicht vernümpftig hätte unterhalten können. Wenn ich aber ein offenes Modell nehme (wie z.B. das HD 555), dann könnte ich meinen Gesprächspartner auch so verstehen, also muss kein Mikro zum Kommunikation mehr her 


Aber jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt. Habe mich durch etliche Foren durchgelesen um den Unterschied zwischen den X-Fis herauszufinden... die unteren Modelle, also unter Extreme Gamer bzw. Titanium sind wohl entweder mit keinem X-Fi-Chip bestückt oder sind stark abgespeckt. 

Dann würden noch Titanium Extreme Gamer und Extreme Music für mich interessant sein.

1. In den Foren liest man, dass die Gamer gegenüber der Music extrem abgespeckt sein soll, obwohl die das gleiche Kosten und auch der Klang soll bei der Music beser sein. Stimmt das?

2. Sollte 1. zutreffen, welchen Vorteil hätte ich durch die Titanium, die kostet Retail ja doch noch etwas mehr?

EDIT: 3. Dann bräuchte ich jetzt noch den Unterschied zwischen den jeweiligen Retail- und Bulk-Versionen.


----------



## whiteWolf86 (10. März 2010)

also der unterschied zwichen retail und bulk: retail ist mit anleitung und gegebenfals kabeln dazu 
und bei bulk bekommt man meisten nur die karte ohne kabel

edit: was hälste von der soundkarte http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...ium/287145/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=PC-Audio&l2=Karten
ich denke mal das die für deine anforderungen ausreicht


----------



## huntertech (10. März 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Aber jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt. Habe mich durch etliche Foren *durchgelesen um* den *Unterschied zwischen den X-Fis herauszufinden*... die unteren Modelle, also unter Extreme Gamer bzw. Titanium sind wohl entweder mit keinem X-Fi-Chip bestückt oder sind stark abgespeckt.
> 
> *Dann würden noch Titanium Extreme Gamer und Extreme Music für mich interessant sein.*
> 
> ...




Waren doch genau meine Fragen


----------



## huntertech (11. März 2010)

So habe mich dann jetzt auch da durchgelesen und da die  XTreme Music in Deutschland nicht lieferbar ist (laut PCGH-Prisvergleich), wird's dann wohl die Titanium 


Damit würde ich dann sagen, Thema gelöst, sofern mir nicht noch jemand seine Meinung zu "HD 555 + X-Fi Titanium" sagen will 

PS: Heute erstmal bei Saturn nach dem HD 555 gucken


----------



## huntertech (11. März 2010)

Achso, mir fällt doch noch ne Frage ein 


Kann man die Titanium auf irgendwie mit der Gehäusefront verbinden? Und ist die Qualität auch so gut, wie bei den Anschlüssen hinten?


----------



## rocc (17. März 2010)

Wie war/ist nun letztendlich deine Entscheidung?


----------



## huntertech (17. März 2010)

Also bei Saturn habe ich das HD 555 nicht gefunden, nur das HD 515. Da sich diese im eigentlichen Aufbau aber (bis aufs "bessere" Material beim HD 555) nicht unterscheiden, und das HD 515 auch mit Brille perfekt sitzt, denke ich, dass es das Sennheiser wird.


Aber die Frage, nach der Verbindung (X-Fi Titanium + Frontpanel vom Gehäuse) und die Qualität der Verbindung ist noch offen


----------



## huntertech (18. März 2010)

So, wie's geht hab ich jetzt raus, aber wie ist denn jetzt die Soundquali wenn ich per Frontpanel anschließe?


----------



## rocc (19. März 2010)

Du, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, aber ich glaube kaum das da große Unterschiede festzustellen sind.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. März 2010)

Beim Frontpanel können durchaus mal Rauschen oder andere elektromagnetische Einstrahlungen zu hören sein, da das Kabel, welches das Frontpanel versorgt, komplett durch den Rechner gehen muss und meist nicht vernünftig geschirmt ist.


----------



## huntertech (19. März 2010)

Achso danke 


Kann die Karte auch über zwei Ausgänge gleichzeitig ausgeben, dass ich also quasi n Kopfhörer und Boxen gleichzeitig dran habe (den schönen Kopfhörer natürlich direkt hinten )?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. März 2010)

Du könntest über einen Y-Adapter Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer zusammen an einen Ausgang anschließen.


----------



## huntertech (19. März 2010)

Nene, wollt nur wissen, ob es auch geht. Y-Adapter hab ich eh da. Aber geht dadurch nicht auch die Quali etw. flöten?


----------



## huntertech (21. März 2010)

Und mir fällt schon wieder ne Frage ein 

Möchte an dem PC (mit der Soundkarte und dem HD 555) dann einen 32" Fernseher per HMI dran haben. Kann ich das irgendwie so einstellen, dass ucg immer wechseln kann zwischen den Fernsehlautsprechern (Ton per HDMI) und dem HD 555 (über die X-Fi)?


----------



## huntertech (22. März 2010)

Keiner ne Antwort?


----------



## Nathanael (23. März 2010)

Hallo, ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Stereo Kopfhörern für meine X-fi Gamer und bin auf den Akg K530 aufmerksam geworden (55 Euro bei Music Store professional). Hat schon jemand damit Erfarung? Der PC350 ist mir zu teuer und ein Mikro brauche ich sowieso nicht. Die HD 555/595 fallen weg, da sie offen sind. Was gäbe es noch für Alternativen an geschlossen/halboffenen Kopfhörern? Sie sollten möglichts auch einen guten Klang beim Msuikhören haben, Preis max. 80 Euro.


----------



## Low (23. März 2010)

Steelseries Siberia V2 

Super Teil [PUNKT]


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. März 2010)

> Steelseries Siberia V2
> 
> Super Teil [PUNKT]



Kann mit dem AKG530 auf keinen Fall mithalten.
Das AKG530 ist in dieser Preisklasse schon eine sehr gute Wahl. Damit macht man nix falsch.


----------



## Nathanael (23. März 2010)

Ich lese in vielen Käuferbewertungen von Medusa/Roccat Besitzern, dass sie die Position der Gegner genau hören können. Das kann ich bisher mit meiner X-Fi + AKG K44 eher nicht. Verbessert sich mit einem besseren Kopfhörer (wohl der AKG K530) auch die Ortung?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. März 2010)

Nathanael schrieb:


> Ich lese in vielen Käuferbewertungen von Medusa/Roccat Besitzern, dass sie die Position der Gegner genau hören können. Das kann ich bisher mit meiner X-Fi + AKG K44 eher nicht. Verbessert sich mit einem besseren Kopfhörer (wohl der AKG K530) auch die Ortung?



Hast du auch CMSS3D aktiviert? Ohne wirds schlecht mit der Ortung  ansonsten nimmt die Ortbarkeit bei besseren Kopfhörern natürlich schon mit dem Preis zu.


----------



## Nathanael (23. März 2010)

Ja, klar. Ungefähr höre ich eine Richtung aber die Richtung aus der Gegner kommen nur nach dem Gehör zu orten konnte ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Kami84 (23. März 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Und mir fällt schon wieder ne Frage ein
> 
> Möchte an dem PC (mit der Soundkarte und dem HD 555) dann einen 32" Fernseher per HMI dran haben. Kann ich das irgendwie so einstellen, dass ucg immer wechseln kann zwischen den Fernsehlautsprechern (Ton per HDMI) und dem HD 555 (über die X-Fi)?



Also da gibs momentan soweit ich weiss keinen switch für... musst mal in ein Hifi Fachgeschäft und mal nachfragen ob den was einfällt.

@ a_fire_inside_1988:
mit dem Y-Adapter hast du bloss schlechte quali vom Ton. Um so mehr kabel verbunden werden um so schlechter die resonanz der Qualität.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. März 2010)

> mit dem Y-Adapter hast du bloss schlechte quali vom Ton. Um so mehr kabel verbunden werden um so schlechter die resonanz der Qualität.


Und du kaufst dir auch 2000€-Kabel oder was? Kabel haben einen verschwindend geringen (und damit kaum bis gar nicht hörbaren) Einfluss auf den Klang. Wenn man zwei oder mehr Ausgabegeräte per Y-Adapter an einem SoKa-Ausgang betreibt wird der Sound höchstens leiser, aber nicht schlechter.


----------



## Nathanael (24. März 2010)

Ich habe von meinem Vater Kopfhörer und einen Kopfhörerverstärker ausgeliehen und siehe da, es ist viel besser. Warum bieten nur relativ wenig Spiele 5.1/Surround klang an. Diese klingen wesentlich besser. Bioshock und Dead Space sind damit einfach nur geil.

Als kleines Off-Topic hätte ich zwei Fragen zu meiner X-fi:

1.Wenn ich ein Spiel gespielt habe kann ich den Modus nicht mehr wechseln. Ich muss dazu erst den Rechner neustarten. Kann das irgendwie beheben?

2.Bei mir sind die beiden Audiokanäle vertauscht. Habe ich irgendwo aus Versehen eine Option wie "Kanalumkehrung" aktiviert? (So eine Funktion kann ich nicht finden)


----------



## huntertech (27. März 2010)

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich für Spiele wie Tom Clancy's Endwar doch noch ein Mikro brauche (kommen ja hoffentlich noch mehr Sprachgesteuerte Spiele).

Dank emre76 hatte ich ja schon ein paar kleine Mikros zur Auswahl gestellt bekommen. Habe mich daraufhin mal bei Amazon durchgelesen und von den von emre aufgelisteten Mikros sind folgende drei gut bewertet worden:

Speed-Link Spes Clip-On Mikrofone - nicht lieferbar
Olympus ME-15 Mikrofon - ca. 20€
Hama Lavalier-Mikrofon LM-09 - ca. 25€

Hat jemand eines dieser Mikrofone und kann etwas darüber berichten? Oder hat vllt. jemand noch ein anderes Mikro, mit dem er keine Probleme hat?


----------



## Nathanael (8. April 2010)

Ich habe jetzt den AKG k530 und meine Logitech Boxen kann ich als Kopfhörerverstärker benutzen. Ich hatte auch das Platronics 777 5.1 Headset (ich vermute mal, dass andere nicht sehr viel besser sind) und kann einfach nur bestätigen, dass ein 5.1 Headset in sämtlichen Bereichen nicht mit einem gutem Stereo-Kopfhörer mithalten kann. Gerade beim Musikhören macht sich der Unterschied extrem bemerkbar.

Ich habe bisher immer CMSS3D für Kopfhörer eingestellt aber ich höre, dass einige auch dafür 5.1 Lautsprecher einstellen und dass, das dann sowieso irgendwie umgerechnet wird. Klingt für mich etwas komisch aber ist es richtig?


----------



## rocc (8. April 2010)

Wäre auch meine Frage: Unterschied in bspw. Counter-Strike Source wenn CMSS3D aus ist und im Menü 5.1-Lautsprecher aktiviert ist oder CMSS3D an und im Menü Kopfhörer?


----------



## emre76 (2. Mai 2010)

Da gibt es noch ein Mikro von Steelseries Caseking.de » Sound » Mikrofone » SteelSeries Siberia Microphone - black


----------

